
Building a Mobile App with Cordova and Vue.js - sea6ear
https://coligo.io/building-a-mobile-app-with-cordova-vuejs/
======
pier25
I've been using Cordova in production for this past year and it's a real PITA
on iOS.

\- UIWebView is slow and so broken

\- WKWebView is fast and so broken

[https://bugs.webkit.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=wkwebview&li...](https://bugs.webkit.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=wkwebview&list_id=2250017)

On Android it's awesome in my experience.

